# Get the 1DX or wait for the 7D Mark II?!



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everybody,

To start with, I'm not a pro. I'm just an enthusiast. I've read extensively on cameras, specifications, and such. From my understanding, a full frame camera produces better output than a crop sensor one. That being said, what can you recommend me to do in this case? Get the 1DX or wait for the (rumoured) 7D Mark II?! I'm asking, since, from what I've read in the Internet, the specifications of the two cameras are close enough for the choice to become a bit tough. I don't care about printing anything or selling pics or putting my pics on the front cover of some magazine. In short, I don't do paid work. But I like to shoot anything from landscape to sports, action, portraits.
Do you think the IQ of the 7D Mark II will be substantially different from the one produced by the sensor of the 1DX?!


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, the 7DII isn't out yet. Not even sure if there is a timeline yet.

I suspect the cost difference between the two will be quite substantial.

If you can purchase the 1DX now, you can use it and sell it if the 7DII is a better fit.


----------



## jarrieta (Nov 7, 2013)

What camera do you have now?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> I've read in the Internet, the specifications of the two cameras are close enough for the choice to become a bit tough.
> Do you think the IQ of the 7D Mark II will be substantially different from the one produced by the sensor of the 1DX?!



You haven't read specifications of the 7DII, because they haven't been announced. You've read _speculation_, which is a poor choice on which to base buying decisions. 

Yes, the IQ of the 7DII will be substantially different from the 1D X...as in, not as good as the 1D X. FWIW, the original 5D beats the current Canon APS-C sensors on IQ. 

What's not speculation is that the 1D X is a lot more expensive than the 7DII will be...


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Well, the 7DII isn't out yet. Not even sure if there is a timeline yet.
> 
> I suspect the cost difference between the two will be quite substantial.
> 
> If you can purchase the 1DX now, you can use it and sell it if the 7DII is a better fit.



Well, I'm thinking about that.


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

jarrieta said:


> What camera do you have now?



The 7D and the 5D Mark III.


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > I've read in the Internet, the specifications of the two cameras are close enough for the choice to become a bit tough.
> ...



That's true. I'm comparing speculation vs existing specifications. Still, speculations might turn out to be true, since, for months now, they've all said, more or less, the same thing. That being said, since money is not an object, I'm leaning towards getting the 1DX now.


----------



## P_R (Nov 7, 2013)

If money is no object, get the 1dx now and start taking pictures. But then you will have a 1dx, 5diii and 7d. You are unlikely to carry all three or for that matter need all three so what would you do with the extra body?

Or get a lens upgrade. You are not short of a good body already, so maybe better IQ may be achieved with lenses rather than a new body, especially if you don't new features.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 7, 2013)

It seems to me that you're looking for fps and af speed, with that in mind, if the 7d2 comes as a crop sensor, it might be 10fps, but it won't shoot high ISO very well compared to a 1dx. This means IQ in low light action and sports (anything indoor or in the evening under lights or at dawn dusk) won't compare to what a 1dx can produce.

In good light, I'm guessing that the IQ will be comparable between the two. 

You mentioned portrait and landscape....for these uses, your 5d3 would be a better camera than the 7d2...and comparable to a 1dx. IMO


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> The 7D and the 5D Mark III.



So, do you still use the 7D owning a 5DIII at the same time?

I'm not knocking the 7D, but once I tried a 5DII, I sold the 7D. One, I didn't like the field of view. Two, the 7D had a very limited window where it produced great pictures out of the box for my uses- and "out of the box" and "not perfect lighting" is important to me.

If I'm not mistaken, Neuro did some comparisons between a 5DIII and 7D, and even cropped down to the 7D field of view, the 5DIII is better/equal.


----------



## thfifthcrouch (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

With the above link you can compare the 1dx to the current 7d. At the lower ISOs the 1dx is better but it is close, around 800 the full framer starts to show it's lead and at high ISO the full frame is clearly a winner. You'll get good images from either. All this stuff requires a lot of pixel peeping. I will go a little bit on a limb though, with good light and technique (mirror lock-up, tripod mounted, base ISO etc.) I can not personally tell the difference between a full or crop frame when doing landscapes. Just me. Crop does require a different lens strategy to get the most out it.
I will also go on a limb and say that the 1dx will have better image quality then the 7d II if and when it ever comes out. The newer 7d II will probably have some newer features that the 1dx does not have particularly in video auto focusing (maybe important to you), wireless (fluff) and maybe GPS (fluff).


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 7, 2013)

So... To buy the Flagship of the entire Canon line, the best they have out there now, or wait and buy a camera rumored to be better than it's predecessor, how much better, nobody knows and that still won't be as good as the Flagship, proven, EOS 1DX... Which currently outflanks many of the specifications you're deeming as important, such the AF and the fps rate... 

What's the question again? ;D

What if you wait and the rumored 7D2 sucks? Don't think it can't happen, ask former and present 50D owners how upset many of them were when the 60D was announced as the replacement to the 50D, albeit it was a better offering from a technology standpoint, Canon stripped it of many features that some thought as essentials, MFA for instance... 

Get the 1DX, there will be no wondering if you made the right choice... you'll probably have taken 50,000 images by the time the 7D2 even hits the streets! 

All the best!


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 7, 2013)

Since money is no object, buy the 1DX now, and when the 7DII comes out, buy that and sell off the original 7D. Start enjoying the best of all worlds now.

sek


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi again everybody,

By reading and re-reading all your thoughts and comments, I guess I have a clearer picture in my mind now. The only thing that made me consider the (rumoured) 7D Mark II is the fact that, being it a crop sensor, it might give me more reach, but then I will have to compromise, somehow, on IQ. The 1DX has got it all, so I guess I'll go for it. Also, I think I'll get rid of the 7D, since I rarely use it now (only in bright, sunny days) and, moreover, I don't need 3 cameras.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> Hi again everybody,
> 
> By reading and re-reading all your thoughts and comments, I guess I have a clearer picture in my mind now. The only thing that made me consider the (rumoured) 7D Mark II is the fact that, being it a crop sensor, it might give me more reach, but then I will have to compromise, somehow, on IQ. The 1DX has got it all, so I guess I'll go for it. Also, I think I'll get rid of the 7D, since I rarely use it now (only in bright, sunny days) and, moreover, I don't need 3 cameras.



Dave, congratulations on your decision! I think you made the very best choice! Also, I think once you start shooting with your new 1DX, you'll be surprised how much reach you're not needing, the AF and the IQ being so much better than your 7D, you'll be able to very easily crop for your extra reach without any issues in quality degradation. 

Also, be careful, seems like lot's of 1DX owners get some sort of itch for 500mm - 800mm L glass! 

Congratulations again on your decision, I'm looking forward to seeing your 1DX images!! 

All the best! 8)


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again everybody,
> ...



Thanks Krob.  I guess, my 5D Mark III will see less and less use, too. ... Hahahahahah ... Well, to be honest, ever since I purchased my first L glass (the 70-200 f4), I've developed a serious case of "L" addiction.


----------



## sanj (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > DaveMiko said:
> ...



I always reach out for my 1dx over the 5d3 for most things. Enjoy!


----------



## j1jenkins (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> Hi again everybody,
> 
> By reading and re-reading all your thoughts and comments, I guess I have a clearer picture in my mind now. The only thing that made me consider the (rumoured) 7D Mark II is the fact that, being it a crop sensor, it might give me more reach, but then I will have to compromise, somehow, on IQ. The 1DX has got it all, so I guess I'll go for it. Also, I think I'll get rid of the 7D, since I rarely use it now (only in bright, sunny days) and, moreover, I don't need 3 cameras.



Good decision! You'll love the 1Dx. I've rented it a few times and it's a beast of a camera! (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Niki (Nov 7, 2013)

save money and get a canon film camera…if your only shooting stills...


----------



## jasonsim (Nov 7, 2013)

Wait for the 7D Mk III!


----------



## retina (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder when the "I can't decide between 1DX and 700D/Rebel T5i" thread will show up!


----------



## MonteGraham (Nov 7, 2013)

retina said:


> I wonder when the "I can't decide between 1DX and 700D/Rebel T5i" thread will show up!



+2


----------



## thfifthcrouch (Nov 7, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> retina said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when the "I can't decide between 1DX and 700D/Rebel T5i" thread will show up!
> ...



Pretty darn funny! This is the major leagues of gear!


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

sanj said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



8)



j1jenkins said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again everybody,
> ...



8)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 7, 2013)

retina said:


> I wonder when the "I can't decide between 1DX and 700D/Rebel T5i" thread will show up!


When I win the lottery, make this question.  So I decide to go shooting for work or just for fun. 8)


----------



## Niki (Nov 7, 2013)

it took me a while to save up for my 5d mark iii…so while I was waiting I bought a canon film camera…it was the best thing I ever did…stunning images…and now I use my film camera just as much as I use my digital camera


----------



## WPJ (Nov 7, 2013)

Rent one and find out, I just found out I can get a 1DX for 125 for a weekend. The camera places around here want 375 for a weekend, thank you cps..


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 7, 2013)

Go for 1D X and forget about 7D II. It will be miles diff. between these two. My trusted source said that


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Go for 1D X and forget about 7D II. It will be miles diff. between these two. My trusted source said that



Thanks for the tip.  I have already made my decision, in favour of the mighty 1DX. 8)


----------



## eml58 (Nov 8, 2013)

Northstar said:


> You mentioned portrait and landscape....for these uses, your 5d3 would be a better camera than the 7d2...and comparable to a 1dx. IMO



Good advice, if all your intended use is Portrait & Landscape I don't think the 1Dx brings a lot to the Party, well, it brings a lot, it just may not be useful.

If your intention is to shoot a reasonable amount of action/wildlife/sports, then the 1Dx is the way to go.

If you don't mind carrying a Brick, go 1Dx, if you like to shoot in all weather conditions without using a Condom on your Camera, go 1Dx, if you want the ability to spot focus on any focus point, go 1Dx.

The IQ between the 1Dx & 5DMK III I feel is pretty well the same, it's becomes about, cost & use.

If cost isn't an issue and you don't mind carrying the extra weight, then it's no contest, 1Dx.

You might think about the Sony a7r, I imagine this Camera will be a reasonable Landscape/Portrait Body, you can use your Canon Lenses etc, lighter than either the 1Dx or the 5DMK III, but it's not a Canon so may not get too many votes in this Forum, but Sony make good gear and this Camera may work well, this is conjecture on my part, I don't own one, yet.


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 8, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > You mentioned portrait and landscape....for these uses, your 5d3 would be a better camera than the 7d2...and comparable to a 1dx. IMO
> ...



8)


----------



## M.ST (Nov 8, 2013)

The preseries 7D Mark II works very well, but you can´t compare it with the 1D X.

You can shoot landscapes with the 7D Mark II and the 1D X, but none of them is really the best choice for landscapes and portraits. 

If you want to shoot most images in the range Action, Sports, Wildlife etc. and only at times some portraits and landscapes get the 1D X.

If you want to shoot most images in the range landscape, portraits und a times sports, action and wildlife and want have a pro body wait for the outstanding new 1 S (or whatever called). The new camera is a beast with an outstanding IQ in combination with an perfect AF-System. But you have to pay a lot of bucks more for it.

Remember:
You can´t shoot today with an upcoming camera. If you need the camera now, get the 1D X or the 5D Mark III and and switch to the 1 S if the camera hit the market.


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 8, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The preseries 7D Mark II works very well, but you can´t compare it with the 1D X.
> 
> You can shoot landscapes with the 7D Mark II and the 1D X, but none of them is really the best choice for landscapes and portraits.
> 
> ...



+1 Thanks for your thoughts.  ... I already own a 7D and a 5D Mark III. I decided to get the 1DX now and get rid of the 7D (I've already put it up for sale). ... I'll have fun with the 1DX for a while and then I'll take a good look at the new upcoming Canon flagship.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

What about a 1D IV? 1.3x crop, better IQ than a 7D, 10fps.

OK, not as good as the mighty 1Dx, but you'll save a lot of pennies and do you really need a super-pro level camera, or could you get away with a good-pro camera if you're not a full-on pro?


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 8, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> What about a 1D IV? 1.3x crop, better IQ than a 7D, 10fps.
> 
> OK, not as good as the mighty 1Dx, but you'll save a lot of pennies and do you really need a super-pro level camera, or could you get away with a good-pro camera if you're not a full-on pro?



 I don't really need any camera, since I only shoot for the fun of it. I guess, many others are in my predicament. 8) ... That being said, if I decide to get a piece of machinery as complex and sophisticated as a DSLR I only want the best I can get and that is the mighty Canon 1DX.
The 1D Mark IV is not up-to-date and, as you mentioned, not as good as the mighty 1DX, that's the problem with it.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 8, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > What about a 1D IV? 1.3x crop, better IQ than a 7D, 10fps.
> ...



As I said before, the 1dx is brilliant at capturing fast moving action and it's great in low light...if that's what you'll use it for then go for it, if not, then stick with the 5d3 and buy more glass with $6500... The newest 300 2.8 is the same price. :


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 8, 2013)

Northstar said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > TrabimanUK said:
> ...



That's a good idea. I like that. 8)


----------



## Northstar (Nov 9, 2013)

DaveMiko said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > DaveMiko said:
> ...



Of course you would, it's only the best glass made by canon ever. Decisions decisions....


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 9, 2013)

Northstar said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



??? :


----------

